# Anger Issues



## Bring-it-on (May 20, 2011)

Hello- This is my first time posting. I am 45 year old female from Oregon and I have been married for 20 years to a combat veteran from the Vietnam war- he is an azz-hole. Because he is a 100% service connected disabled (mental), I have been through hell and back. Each day is determined on how much hate and disrespect he will show me. He controls the money. If I have 20 bucks in my wallet he knows it, so saving up to escape is not an option. There is no rest from the frustrating, hurtful arguments each day brings. I am physically sickened by the stress and anxiety he causes to daily life. There is no break. I am the enemy and in his eyes very much deserving of his misprojected anger. Many times he doesnt hear what is going on and begans to fight a point that is totally made up in his mind. He doesn’t like me only wants me there to fill a void in his needs, or to prevent him from becoming lonely. I’ve tried to reach out to the Veteran Affairs, but they will not see me only the husband. He tells them it is me, it my fault. He runs from problems, devalues everything I say, and projects his anger and blame back on me. I tried to apply for help via Obama’s new programs for the veteran, but it is for enlisted combat vets and their wives. Any ideas are welcomed.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you have somewhere to go?
I would leave, especially if he is being so abusive towards you.
Do you have children?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

